# Halloween pasta at Home Goods



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Found these at Homegoods.

These show plain pasta but the ones at HG show the black and orange pieces.


Pasta Shoppe pasta shapes fun shaped pasta meringue cookies fundraising

There's Black Cat Pasta and another one called Halloween Pasta!


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Too Cute! I was just in HG the other day and didn't see that. I'm going to have to go back there. What a fun dinner to make for the kids Halloween night! Thanks!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

CostPlus World Market is also a good place to look for Halloween shaped and colored pasta. Don't know if they have any of it in yet, but have seen it carried in the store past years. They should also be getting in their Halloween beverages (alcoholic included).


----------

